# Sergeant Eades, Corporal Wasden and Sapper Stock Killed- Aug/ 20/ 2008



## the 48th regulator (21 Aug 2008)

Three Canadians killed in roadside bomb attack
Updated Thu. Aug. 21 2008 11:55 AM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

Three Canadian soldiers were killed by an improvised explosive device while on patrol in Afghanistan's Zhari district, Canadian military officials have confirmed. 

Task force commander Brig.-Gen. Denis Thompson made the announcement from Kandahar and added that a fourth soldier was also injured by the blast. 

The device detonated near their vehicle at approximately 10:30 a.m. local time Wednesday, said Thompson. 

Sgt. Shawn Eades has been identified as one of the soldiers killed in the attack. 

"At the request of the families, the names of the other two soldiers are being withheld at this time," said Thompson. 

He said the families of all the soldiers involved in the incident have been notified. 

more to come... 




More to follow as the news progresses.

dileas

tess


----------



## from darkness lite (21 Aug 2008)

Shawn was a friend of mine and a damn fine soldier too.... RIP

FDL


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Aug 2008)

My heart is heavy with these deaths. Rest in Peace, Brothers. May your sacrifice not be in vain.


----------



## Cpl.Banks (21 Aug 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Aug 2008)

3 Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan
Edmonton-based soldiers die on patrol in Zhari district
Last Updated: Thursday, August 21, 2008 | 12:18 PM ET CBC News 

Three Canadian soldiers were killed in southern Afghanistan after an improvised explosive device detonated near their vehicle Wednesday morning, the Canadian military said Thursday.

A fourth soldier was also injured and is in serious but stable condition, Brig.-Gen. Denis Thompson said at a news conference late Thursday morning in Kandahar.

The soldiers were conducting a patrol in the Zhari district in Kandahar province when the roadside bomb exploded around 10:30 a.m. local time.

Sgt. Shawn Eades of the Edmonton-based 12 Field Combat Engineer Regiment was identified as one of the fallen soldiers. The military has not released the names of the other two at the request of the families.

The three soldiers were part of a tight-knit crew of combat engineers based in Edmonton, who were "proud, resourceful and armed with the technical knowledge that they generously used to assist the mission in helping the people of Kandahar province," said Thompson.

Thompson described Eades as a veteran soldier well-respected by all for his "outstanding professionalism and his operational experience and his competence."

Eades, a father, was on his third tour in Afghanistan.

The deaths come in a deadly month for Canadians in Afghanistan. 
On Aug. 13, two Canadian aid workers were shot dead when insurgents ambushed their SUV in Afghanistan's eastern Logar province. Jacqueline Kirk of Montreal and Shirley Case of Williams Lake, B.C., were killed, along with Trinidadian-American aid worker Nicole Dial and the group's Afghan driver, Mohammad Aimal.

Two days earlier, a Canadian soldier — Master Cpl. Erin Doyle of British Columbia — was killed when insurgents attacked his combat outpost in the Panjwaii district in the province of Kandahar. Doyle's death came two days after Master Cpl. Josh Roberts of Saskatchewan was killed Aug. 9 in a firefight with insurgents in Zhari district.

With the latest three deaths, the number of Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan has now risen to 93. Canada launched its Afghan mission in February 2002, and about 2,500 Canadian soldiers are now serving in the war-torn country, most of them in the volatile south.







Sgt. Shawn Eades, one of the three Canadian soldiers who were killed on Wednesday, is shown in an undated photo testing a powder substance found in a wagon for traces of explosives. (Master Cpl. Karl McKay/DND)


----------



## King Elessar (21 Aug 2008)

RIP Soldiers


----------



## Celticgirl (21 Aug 2008)

R.I.P. soldiers, and my condolences to their loved ones.


----------



## Robbie (21 Aug 2008)

Rest in Peace Men...  

Rob


----------



## Snafu-Bar (21 Aug 2008)

My condolences to the families and friends of the fallen soldiers, may they rest in peace.


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Aug 2008)

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen....




A little more information here.


----------



## Wookilar (21 Aug 2008)

I wouldn't be alive today if it wasn't for the guys from 1 CER.
My heart is with the family and friends of our fallen.


Wook


----------



## geo (21 Aug 2008)

At ease Sappers, your job is done
A hard strike against such a small family

My condolences to the family, friends and comrades of Sgt Shawn Eades , Corporal Dustin Wasden and Sapper Stephan Stock

At the going down of the sun,
and in the morn,
we will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## BinRat55 (21 Aug 2008)

I have huge amount of respect and admiration for the men and women in the Engineer trade. I've worked side by side with many and i'm very proud of what they do and the many accomplishments over the years.

My thoughts and prayers are with the families of our three fallen heroes. To the fallen I say "Thank you for your sacrifice."


----------



## military granny (21 Aug 2008)

My condolences to the families and friends of these brave soldiers.   :'(


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Aug 2008)

RIP to the fallen;  thoughts and prayers for those who were close to them.


----------



## R933ex (21 Aug 2008)

RIP


----------



## BernDawg (21 Aug 2008)

Stand easy troops...Stand easy


----------



## Etienne (21 Aug 2008)

WE ARE, we are, we are , we are, WE ARE THE ENGINEERS


At the going down of the sun, 
and in the mourn, 
we will remember them

*CHIMO !!!*


----------



## Kat Stevens (21 Aug 2008)

Another gut punch, sad day brother beavers,  CHIMO.

Someone needs to get me some payback on this one.


----------



## 1R22eR (21 Aug 2008)

RIP


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Aug 2008)

Damn this news! 

   


RIP Troops. 

-Deadpan


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Aug 2008)

Terrible news indeed.
RIP to the fallen.
Get well to the wounded.
Condolences to the families.


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Aug 2008)

CF Statement - another photo below

*Three Canadian soldiers killed and another injured in Afghanistan*
CEFCOM NR–08.038 - August 21, 2008

OTTAWA – Three Canadian soldiers were killed and one soldier injured after an improvised explosive device detonated near their vehicle, while on patrol, on Highway 1 in Zharey District at approximately 10:30 a.m., Kandahar time, on August 20, 2008.

One of the fallen soldiers is Sergeant Shawn Eades, a combat engineer with 12 Field Squadron, 1 Combat Engineer Regiment from Edmonton, Alberta and attached to the Second Battalion Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry Battle Group. At the request of the families, the names of the two other soldiers are being withheld temporarily.

The four soldiers were evacuated to Kandahar Air Field’s Role 3 Multi-National Medical Facility. Sadly, three soldiers were confirmed dead by medical authorities.

The injured soldier is in serious but stable condition. The commitment and sacrifice of our soldiers are helping to make a difference in the lives of the people of Kandahar Province. We will continue with our mission as we remember the lives of our fallen soldiers. We remain committed to working together with the people of Afghanistan to improve security and stability in Kandahar Province.


----------



## fire_guy686 (21 Aug 2008)

Rest Easy Troops.


----------



## tree hugger (21 Aug 2008)

from ctv news:

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080821/canada_afghanistan_080821/20080821?hub=TopStories

Also lost were Cpl. Dustin Roy Robert Joseph Wasden and Sapper Stephan John Stock. 

Sad.


----------



## gwp (21 Aug 2008)

There are those who will use these fatalities to futher criticize the mission. They are looking forward to the bench mark 100 to further their political cause.   We may pray that it never comes ... 

However, those same critics likely do not know or even pay attention to the fact that twice as many lives have been lost in the BC Forest Industry during the same period that the CF has been in Afghanistan.   --- What is worth dying for?  Which is more preventable? Where should one be safer?

That is not to judge either as more tragic than the other. 

For your use when appropriate.


----------



## JesseWZ (21 Aug 2008)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Good2Golf (21 Aug 2008)

Sad news indeed.  Thoughts and prayers to family, friends and comrades of the fallen sappers.


----------



## Fusaki (21 Aug 2008)

**Edit** Nevermind.

RIP guys


----------



## stryte (21 Aug 2008)

RIP soldiers   truly a sad day for the nation.


----------



## FEEOP042 (21 Aug 2008)

RIP BROTHER BEAVERS


CHIMO


----------



## ark (21 Aug 2008)

RIP soldiers.


----------



## pjocsak (21 Aug 2008)

I had the pleasure of growing up with Shawn before he moved out west. He was always the nicest, most happy-go-lucky, most genuine guy you could ask to know. He was a good friend.

My prayers and thoughts go out to his family, I can't even begin to imagine what they are going through.

RIP

Patrick

*edited for grammar


----------



## Lance Wiebe (21 Aug 2008)

Terrible news.

My condolences to their friends and families.

RIP.


----------



## karl28 (21 Aug 2008)

RIP soldiers


----------



## tomahawk6 (21 Aug 2008)

Brave men who work while others sleep,
Who dare while others fly...
They build a nation's pillars deep
And lift them to the sky.

RIP Sergeant Shawn Eades, Corporal Dustin Wasden and Sapper Stephan Stock.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2744


----------



## danchapps (21 Aug 2008)

Rest gentlemen, for you have done your best. My sympathies go to the families and friends of these brave men. I know there will be many more sad faces on base now.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Aug 2008)

from darkness lite said:
			
		

> Shawn was a friend of mine and a damn fine soldier too.... RIP
> 
> FDL



I remember Shawn from back in 1 CER

RIP my freind.


----------



## Rodahn (21 Aug 2008)

To the Sapper's that have passed away, may St Barbara grant you the peace you so richly deserve, and my condolences to the family of those who died.

Chimo


----------



## TacticalW (21 Aug 2008)

RIP Soldiers


----------



## SprCForr (21 Aug 2008)

RIP.

My condolences to the families and friends of our fallen Sappers.

Chimo.


----------



## tech2002 (22 Aug 2008)

RIP soldiers. My condolence to family and friends.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Aug 2008)

Statement
Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the death of three Canadian soldiers
NR–08.056 - August 21, 2008

OTTAWA - The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister of the Atlantic Canada Opportunities Agency, issued the following statement today on the death of three Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan:

"We have all been deeply saddened to hear of the deaths of Sergeant Shawn Eades, Corporal Dustin Wasden and Sapper Stephan Stock, who died while serving Canada in Afghanistan. Our thoughts and prayers go out to their loved ones at this time of loss. 

I would also like to wish a prompt and full recovery to another Canadian soldier injured in the same incident. 

These soldiers were on patrol in Zharey District when the vehicle they were traveling in struck an improvised explosive device. 

Canada and our NATO allies are making a profound difference in the lives of the Afghan people. The efforts of these three soldiers, and all Canadian Forces members deployed in Afghanistan, help bring security to a country devastated by decades of turmoil. Despite this tragic event, we remain undeterred in our mission to help Afghans rebuild their country. 

We will remember Sergeant Eades, Corporal Wasden and Sapper Stock as truly dedicated Canadian soldiers who served their country with professionalism and courage. "

-30- 

All three soldiers were combat engineers with 12 Field Squadron, 1 Combat Engineer Regiment based out of Edmonton, Alberta and attached to the Second Battalion Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry Battle Group


Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, on the deaths of three Canadian soldiers
August 21, 2008

OTTAWA—As we continue to mourn and deplore the recent loss of generous and courageous Canadians, members of the military and civilians, who had gone to Afghanistan to give the very best of themselves, we find ourselves once again cruelly faced with the tragic deaths of Sergeant Shawn Eades, Corporal Dustin Wasden and Sapper Stephan Stock, who had also been serving in Afghanistan. All three soldiers were combat engineers with 12 Field Engineer Squadron, 1 Combat Engineer Regiment based out of Edmonton, Alberta and attached to the Second Battalion Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry Battle Group.

Their vehicle exploded when it struck yet another of those deadly improvised explosive devices. A fourth solider in the same convoy was also seriously wounded. 

These constant attacks and devastating violence have no other purpose than to sabotage the tireless efforts and aid that our soldiers and humanitarian workers are bringing to the Afghan people. 

The situation is serious. The mission is complex and dangerous. But every effort must be made to ensure that life triumphs over the forces of destruction that are undermining the present and future of this proud people who, even in the most difficult moments, continue to hope for better days and to believe in the importance of international solidarity to build the peace and re-establish the stability that are so vital to human development in the region. 

Sergeant Eades, Corporal Wasden and Sapper Stock made the ultimate sacrifice in an effort to make that dream a reality and to combat terror. Their actions deserve our utmost respect and recognition.

It is our hope that the families, friends and comrades of Sergeant Eades, Corporal Wasden and Sapper Stock know that we share their pain, that they are not alone, and that I, my husband Jean-Daniel Lafond and our entire country stand with them during this painful and sorrowful time.  

Michaëlle Jean

-30-

Media Information 
Isabelle Serrurier
Rideau Hall Press Office 
613-998-7280
www.gg.ca
www.citizenvoices.gg.ca



STATEMENT BY THE PRIME MINISTER OF CANADA
21 August 2008
Ottawa, Ontario


Prime Minister Stephen Harper issued the following statement today on the death of three Canadian soldiers:

"Today, all of Canada mourns the deaths of three brave soldiers killed in the line of duty in Afghanistan. On behalf of all Canadians, I express my deepest condolences to the families and loved ones of Sergeant Shawn Eades, Sapper Stephan Stock, and Corporal Dustin Wasden. I also extend my wishes for the prompt recovery of another soldier injured in the attack.

This cowardly attack took the lives of three Canadian soldiers and injured another when an improvised explosive device detonated close to their armoured vehicle while travelling in the Zharey District.

All three soldiers were combat engineers with 12 Field Squadron, 1 Combat Engineer Regiment based out of Edmonton, Alberta and attached to the Second Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry Battle Group.

These soldiers made an important contribution to international efforts in Afghanistan aimed at creating the conditions necessary for reconstruction and development efforts to flourish in a country ravaged by decades of war and despotism.

I join with Canadians who stand proudly in support our men and women of the Canadian Forces as they courageously risk their lives every day to bring peace and security to the people of Afghanistan. These three soldiers were exceptional Canadians who made a selfless choice to serve their nation. 

Their sacrifice will not be forgotten. We will honour their sacrifice by continuing on with this vital mission.

Canada’s commitment to peace and security in Afghanistan remains resolute. We will not allow the Taliban to deter us from continuing to help Afghans rebuild their country.”


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Aug 2008)

Soldiers to say final goodbyes to 3 comrades
Last Updated: Friday, August 22, 2008 | 9:06 AM ET 
CBC News 

A sombre mood fell over Kandahar Friday as Canadian troops prepared to say their final goodbyes to three comrades killed earlier in the week in the deadliest attack on Canadian forces this year.

Sgt. Shawn Eades was one of the three killed when a roadside bomb detonated near their vehicle in the Zhari district of Afghanistan. (DND)The three combat engineers died Wednesday when a roadside bomb exploded near their armoured vehicle on a deadly stretch of highway in southern Afghanistan.

On Friday, men and women in uniform will line the runway of the Kandahar Airfield to bid farewell to Sgt. Shawn Eades, Sapper Stephan Stock and Cpl. Dustin Wasden, after which the bodies will begin their long journey home.

Meanwhile, back in Canada, another rotation prepared to depart an eastern Ontario base for Afghanistan.

More than 2,000 soldiers will ship out of Canadian Forces Base Petawawa in eastern Ontario after a departure ceremony Friday afternoon.

August has been a trying month for foreign troops in the war-torn country, with the death of 10 French soldiers and three Polish ones in the past few days. Two other Canadian soldiers and two Canadian aid workers also died in mid-August.

But even though troops are cognizant of the losses, the "overwhelming sense" on Friday was "business as usual" and they remain resolved to continue the mission, said CBC reporter Derek Stoffel.

Brig.-Gen. Denis Thompson acknowledged Thursday that the recent months have seen increasingly aggressive attacks by the Taliban, but said the insurgents fail to hold the ground.

Taliban attacks are "absolutely not" whittling away at the resolve of Canadian troops, he said.

"If we leave this people, if we leave the population of Kandahar province in the hands of the Taliban, we just won't be performing our duty and our soldiers know that," he said.

All three soldiers killed Wednesday were part of a tight-knit group of combat engineers as part of the 12 Field Squadron, 1 Combat Engineer Regiment based in Edmonton. They were attached to the 2nd Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry battle group while in Kandahar.

"We will remember Sgt. Eades, Corp. Wasden and Sapper Stock as truly dedicated Canadian soldiers who served their country with professionalism and courage," Defence Minister Peter MacKay said in a press release.

"We have all been deeply saddened to hear of the deaths," said the statement. Another soldier, whose name was not released, was also injured in Wednesday's attack.

Eades, 33, of Hamilton, Ont., was described as a veteran soldier who was well-respected by all in the military. He leaves behind a wife and two daughters.

The family of Stock, 25, of Campbell Bay, B.C., said he was loved by many, with his friends stretching from coast to coast.

"He wanted his friends to have no fear for him because he had no fear of the mission in Afghanistan. We truly believe that if he came home safe that he would request to return for another tour," a statement from the family said.

Wasden, who grew up on a family farm near Leoville in west central Saskatchewan, leaves behind a wife and young daughter.

Interviewed by CBC News in June 2007, he had been undeterred by the deaths of three of his comrades. "It's part of the job, it's what you do," he said.

The latest three deaths bring the total number of Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan since the mission began in 2002 to 93.

About 2,500 Canadian soldiers are now serving in Afghanistan, most of them in the volatile south.

CBC reporter Chris Goldrick, reporting from CFB Petawawa in Ontario, said that soldiers in the new rotation seem eager to begin the mission and put their skills into practice after lengthy training.

For the past year, training has focused on urban warfare and how to fight insurgents in close quarters, scenarios troops will often encounter in Afghan villages, he said.

But Goldrick also noted there was a palpable feeling of nervousness among soldiers, not for their own safety but for family members worrying about their safety.

A majority of the 2,000 soldiers will be entering Afghanistan for the first time.


----------



## manhole (22 Aug 2008)

Rest in peace.......our thoughts and prayers are with the families and friends of these soldiers.   Speedy recovery to the wounded.


----------



## NL_engineer (22 Aug 2008)

RIP Troops  :cdnsalute:  

CHIMO


----------



## wildman0101 (22 Aug 2008)

rest in peace soldiers  
you will not be forgotton  

                                scoty b


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Aug 2008)

Media Advisory
Our Fallen Soldiers Return Home
LFCA MA 08-012 - August 22, 2008

OTTAWA — Our fallen soldiers, Sergeant Shawn Allen Eades, 33, Corporal Dustin Roy Robert Joseph Wasden, 25, and Sapper Stephan J. Stock, 25, all combat engineers with 12 Field Squadron, 1 Combat Engineer Regiment from Edmonton, Alberta are scheduled to return home to Canada tomorrow. 

Where: 8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.
When: Saturday, August 23, 6:00 p.m.
What: At the wishes of the families, media are not permitted on the tarmac. 

Present to pay their respects will be Her Excellency The Governor General of Canada, The Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Minister of National Defence, The Honourable Peter MacKay, Chief of Defence Staff, General Walt Natynczyk and other dignitaries. 

The three soldiers were killed when an improvised explosive device detonated near their vehicle, while on patrol, on Highway 1 in Zharey District, at approximately 10:30 a.m. Kandahar time on August 20, 2008. Another soldier was wounded in the attack and is recovering from his injuries. 

-30- 

Note to the Editor/News Director:

Interested media must contact Lieutenant Annie Morin, 8 Wing/CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer, who can be reached at (613)-392-2811, ext. 4565, (613)-243-7330 (mobile), or at: morin.mva@forces.gc.ca.

Inquiries regarding the deceased or the funeral ceremony may be addressed to the Land Force Western Area Headquarters Public Affairs Officer, at cell phone (780) 719-8721 or (780) 973-4011 extension 1942 during normal working hours. 

For all other queries, please contact the Media Liaison Office at (866) 377-0811. For flight information, please contact the Air Passenger Terminal at 1 800 487-1186.


----------



## mosquito (23 Aug 2008)

RIP fellow Engineers. 

Your work and dedication to duty will be remembered.

My condolences to their families and friends.

Chimo.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Aug 2008)

Corporal Wasden's  profile


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Aug 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Corporal Wasden's  profile



 

Another one to the list of Army.ca's Fallen Comrades.




Deadpan


----------

